# Como mido la frecuencia en un receptor



## diego_z (Ago 22, 2008)

hola e armado un receptor el del tda 7000 y me gustaria saber como puedo medirle con un frecuencimetro en que mhz esta, probe con una punta de hertz pero este se va para arriba y abajo, yo sabia que estaba en 106,5 porque sintonizaba una emisora conocida pero el frecu no me decia eso, que problema con los hertz che


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

Hola diego, la forma de medir en que frecuencia esta recibiendo un receptor es medir su oscilador local, y según la frecuencia de heterodino que emplees restar o sumar.

Por ejemplo si tienes una FI de 10,7 Mhz (que es la mas común) tienes que restar a la lectura del frecuencímetro esos 10,7 y te saldrá la frecuencia de sintonia, también puede ser que heterodine a inferior con lo cual tendrás que sumar esos 10, 7 a a lectura, eso seria el método fácil, después podrías hacer un divisor o multiplicador que lo hiciera de forma automática, esto estaría bien si lo fueras a dejar fijo en un receptor

Un saludo

PD. esto lo puedes hacer mediante un pequeño condensador de entre 2,7 a 4,7 pf


----------



## diego_z (Ago 22, 2008)

ok segun el dataset la frecuencia intermedia del tda 7000 es de 70 khz voy a probar a ver que me resulta gracias  eb7ctx







73, 51


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 23, 2008)

OK, recuerda que el heterodino lo puede hacer sumando o restando dicha FI


73, 51


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 23, 2008)

No sera que no estas desacoplando la señal con un capacitor?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2008)

hola , me a surgido una nueva duda`pero esta ves en un transmisor si por ejemplo calibro el oscilador a 50 mhz ( midiendo con un condensador en la salida ) la primer etapa amplificadora la debo calibrar a la misma frecuencia en su correspondiente punto de salida la segunda igual a 50 mhz y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a la salida de antena? esta bien esto o se hace de otra forma

mi gran duda es que creo que todas las etapas deben tener la misma frecuencia ?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 24, 2008)

Si... y mas cuando tienes que tener en cuenta para el calculo de los filtros supresores de armonicos..!


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 24, 2008)

He aqui un ejemplo.. un filtro de 5 elementos para la salida del lineal..!
[Tiene un adelanto para nuestro proyecto che.. un oscilador de 500 mW..]


----------



## diego_z (Ago 24, 2008)

aja antony muy bien por el calculo , e lido por ahi que las inductancias deben ser sobre toroides , pregunta y para hacerlas sobre nucleo de aire sera la misma formula? o abra otra por ahi e buscado y no encontre nada sobre el calculo lo que si encontre es imagenes pero formulas ninguna


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola , me a surgido una nueva duda`pero esta ves en un transmisor si por ejemplo calibro el oscilador a 50 mhz ( midiendo con un condensador en la salida ) la primer etapa amplificadora la debo calibrar a la misma frecuencia en su correspondiente punto de salida la segunda igual a 50 mhz y asi sucesivamente hasta llegar a la salida de antena? esta bien esto o se hace de otra forma
> 
> mi gran duda es que creo que todas las etapas deben tener la misma frecuencia ?



Bueno en algunos casos si es así, pero en VHf se emplea la tecnica de ir usando y amplificando desde un oscilador "bajo" los armonicos superiores en cada paso amplificador, esto da mas estabilidad de frecuencia, puesto que un oscilador mas bajo es mas facil de mantener en frecuencia,.

Ejemplo pones un cristal de 25 a oscilar y sintonizas al 2º armónico (que casi tiene la misma intensidad que la fundamental) y ya tienes los 50


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Ahora tengo una pregunta..! Como se hace para que un oscilador de cristal (ejemplo 20 Mhz) en su 5to armonico varie de frecuencia de acuerdo a la entrada de BF? (Frecuencia Modulada; alias FM   )


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

aja antony tengo una duda sobre el filtro que pusiste es para que no salga la frecuencia de 110 o para que solo salga la de 110 mhz , porque lo arme lo puse en un transmisor y pongo el filtro y no sale nada saco el filtro y sale señal o sea la capto con un receptor


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Upss... tendria que revisar la teoria y ver si la frecuencia que se utiliza en las formulas es la de corte..!  ops:


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

y estaria necesitando un filtro para que salga solamente una determinada frecuencia e visto unos con nucleo aire pero no se como se calculan    ops:


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Intenta con un filtro RC pasabajo..!


----------



## wahuala (Jun 1, 2010)

Hola yo tambien necesito ayuda como medir la frcuencia de un receptor tiene un C I *CA3089E *


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 1, 2010)

El *CA3089E *es el DEMODULADOR de FM, tienes que tomar la señal desde el VFO y sumarla con la IF que posea tu equipo. Puedes subir fotos /esquemas(si tienes) del receptor en cuestion?


----------

